
Fearful memories haunt mouse descendants - perseusprime11
https://www.nature.com/news/fearful-memories-haunt-mouse-descendants-1.14272
======
karmakaze
> But some researchers are sceptical of the findings because a biological
> mechanism that explains the phenomenon has not been identified.

Is this just bad writing or bad science? Just because we don't know what
causes 'dark matter' and only detect its effects we don't deny that the effect
exists.

I suppose if there turns out to be a non-genetic explanation than the sceptics
were right all along. This seems even more far fetched than genetics.

~~~
perseusprime11
I also wonder if this is one of the reasons some people think they know about
their previous lives. Could it be some way for life to pass memories to the
next generation for optimal survival?

